# BIG Aromatic Cedar Slabs



## saw4fun (Apr 4, 2009)

I had this big old Eastern Red Cedar(Aromatic Cedar) log lying around for quite some time and finally found an excuse to cut it up(a bar-top for my cousins new house) and here is what I found inside!! Since I don't come across cedar logs this large very often I decided not to cut any dimensional lumber out of it and slabbed the whole thing instead. The slab pictured below is #2 in the diagram. All of the slabs are for sale except the one that is not numbered. I am asking $225 OBO for the piece pictured. If interested please give me a call at (308) 383-01nine8. If you want to check into shipping prices my zip code is 688five2, I have a fork-lift so no lift-gate required, and the plank weighs approx. 150lbs..


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

I can't even imagine how good that smells right now… Forget having a cedar-lined closet, just cut off a chunk of that and throw it somewhere in the back!


----------



## HawkDriver (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm with stretch. Can I come take a nap on it?


----------



## saw4fun (Apr 4, 2009)

It does smell pretty darn good! I just moved this thing again and decided it is closer to 200lbs than 150lbs. Waiting for reinforcements before I even attempt to move the 3.5"thick slab.


----------



## BadDavid (Nov 1, 2012)

Lucky Man, lucky lucky man… Great color, I am sure a good clear coat would only make me even more jealous…


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

is there such a thing as "eastern red"???


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

Teejk I believe that's what most are calling aromatic cedar, at least around here.

Man, what a slab! I'd hate to cover that in sealant for a bar top though.


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

thanks russell…around here they would be used for power poles or cedar closet/chests.

A friend works for a utility and has built 1/2 his house with that stuff (sawn boards/cross-arms etc.). I don't like it much because it is pretty soft and doesn't hold a nail very well. "Aroma" will go away very quickly. But it can be pretty…for a bar-top, make sure you have a ton of varnish and sandpaper between coats…it is a sponge.


----------



## Post_Oakie (Jul 3, 2012)

That was quite a tree! I get some smaller cedar around here, and love working with it, and my wife shovels up the sawdust to make pillows for our dogs. For the record, eastern red cedar (Juniperus virginiana) is not a true cedar, but a juniper. Here's a photo of some just off my portable sawmil, air drying. This drying techniique keeps the log together, and makes it easy to bookmatch pieces.










I want to see photos of the bar top! To give you a preview, this vanity top was made from one of the pieces in the stack pictured above. I used an epoxy finish to make it completely waterproof.


----------

